# QJ timer



## Jin (Nov 19, 2009)

They have their own timers now too!?


http://www.chinaqunjia.com/en/types.asp?types=DU452&dy2=


----------



## patrick (Nov 19, 2009)

just the copy from the original speedstacks timer


----------



## Zava (Nov 19, 2009)

time machine, awesome! 
also, it is available in pink. I must get one  Arnaud?


----------



## panyan (Nov 19, 2009)

i want one now.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Nov 19, 2009)

haha cool, but no data-port feature and memory feature 

but the colors are awesome


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 19, 2009)

That is like Chinese companies ripping off V-cubes. Only worse.


----------



## goatseforever (Nov 19, 2009)

Should be named QQ timer.


----------



## patrick (Nov 19, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> haha cool, but no data-port feature and memory feature
> 
> but the colors are awesome



i have one sample, it look like have no this feature yet.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 19, 2009)

Nothing really new, only more and more knockoff products from China. Maybe next week they have a port data timer, but, who cares about the color and anything else...??


----------



## blade740 (Nov 19, 2009)

From what I've seen posted before these timers are not nearly as accurate as real stackmats are.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 19, 2009)

But they are time machines!


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 19, 2009)

and it comes in pink


----------



## panyan (Nov 19, 2009)

blade740 said:


> From what I've seen posted before these timers are not nearly as accurate as real stackmats are.



aaah, good point, i didnt think about that. Hmmm. maybe im not so interested if it doesnt time keep as good.


----------



## Toad (Nov 19, 2009)

Would be very impressed if the touch pads are as good as those from speedstacks...

Nothing special about them really, stackmat timers aren't exactly ludicrously expensive.

Oh although these are called Time machines... Maybe I'll go back to 1980 and wow the world over...


----------



## Stefan (Nov 20, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> stackmat timers aren't exactly ludicrously expensive.


$58 for a fancy stopwatch (not even including mat, data port or shipping). That's not ludicrously expensive?
http://www.getspeedstacks.de/stackmat_neu.htm


----------



## Stefan (Nov 20, 2009)

blade740 said:


> From what I've seen posted before these timers are not nearly as accurate as real stackmats are.


Any chance this means they're better? Like actually allowing all times to occur without bias? And maybe not so hypersensitive that the world record average gets tainted by false stops?


----------



## lilkdub503 (Nov 20, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > stackmat timers aren't exactly ludicrously expensive.
> ...



Maybe in _Deutschland_ it costs that much, but here in the US it costs about that much for the entire set-up, including Radio Shack cables-if not less.


----------



## V-te (Nov 20, 2009)

Well If the originals can't provide, we go with the available.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 20, 2009)

Wait, you're saying that Stackmats are more expensive in the USA? You must be kidding. Just the timer is $36 in the UK, and probably a similar price on the continent.


----------



## panyan (Nov 20, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Wait, you're saying that Stackmats are more expensive in the USA? You must be kidding. Just the timer is $36 in the UK, and probably a similar price on the continent.



yep, over here they are ridiculous to get. Id rather just have a fake one until stackmat offer better shipping rates


----------



## V-te (Nov 20, 2009)

panyan said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, you're saying that Stackmats are more expensive in the USA? You must be kidding. Just the timer is $36 in the UK, and probably a similar price on the continent.
> ...



+1.


----------



## riffz (Nov 20, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Wait, you're saying that Stackmats are more expensive in the USA? You must be kidding. Just the timer is $36 in the UK, and probably a similar price on the continent.



No, hes saying it costs less.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 20, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've seen posted before these timers are not nearly as accurate as real stackmats are.
> ...



To be fair, I'm assuming that these are the same as the timers that Cube4You sells. 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14971&highlight=cube4you+stackmat

According to that topic they are only accurate to the nearest .16 seconds.


----------



## andreccantin (Jul 25, 2010)

V-te said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



+1


----------



## Shortey (Jul 25, 2010)

phaoil


----------

